# Henna Tattoos



## Vetteguy (Jan 3, 2010)

My wife will be here in a few days and was wanting to get some Henna Art done before she returns to the USA. Can anyone out there tell me where she can get this done?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

It is offered by many of the less Western beauty salons. 

Any specific area? It's a widespread town. 

-


----------



## Vetteguy (Jan 3, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> It is offered by many of the less Western beauty salons.
> 
> Any specific area? It's a widespread town.
> 
> -


The Marina, JBR, JLT area would be the best and most convenient.
Thanx Elphaba


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Vetteguy said:


> The Marina, JBR, JLT area would be the best and most convenient.
> Thanx Elphaba


Sorry, but I can't help you there as I don't go to those areas. You'll find more salons that offer henna in the older parts of town. Some of the hotels do, but they tend to charge well over the odds. Perhaps other posters who live in those areas may know?

-


----------



## VitaEsMorte (Apr 26, 2010)

Vetteguy said:


> My wife will be here in a few days and was wanting to get some Henna Art done before she returns to the USA. Can anyone out there tell me where she can get this done?


I saw some henna art shops in JBR walk, but not sure the exact place of it. Just saw the advertisement on the walk.


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

Vetteguy said:


> My wife will be here in a few days and was wanting to get some Henna Art done before she returns to the USA. Can anyone out there tell me where she can get this done?


you can ask moulin rouge if they still do it. moulin rouge is a salon in dubai marina, close to the yacht club, if you know it. 

now, the thing about henna is that it needs to be done on the day of the event, if she wants to show it off. otherwise, it wears off relatively fast, and it becomes unclear. last year at xmas, i chose it to do it on my back because of the dresses i wore those days - both bare backs. after one week, i only had some lines left, but that's because i soak a lot before i scrub. i saw women with clear henna patterns two weeks after they had it done, but they didn't look like they wash a lot. it also depends on the skin texture and hydration. 

she shouldn't do it on areas that are wrinkled or spotted, as it may wear off much later, and she will look really funny. i'm saying this because a friend of mine wanted something done around the right temple and over the eyebrow, and looked fine for 12 hours. no longer than that 

she could literally choose any area, for fun and such - can't tell you more here but i'm sure you get the picture. 

one last thing, tell her to check what they use first so that they wouldn't use black henna, which is toxic. it needs to be reddish in colour, or bright brown. having the pattern drawn into the skin doesn't hurt or anything, it's more like a tickling 

hope this helps.


----------



## Vetteguy (Jan 3, 2010)

Cami. Thanks a lot that was some great info..I really appreciate it.


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

Vetteguy said:


> Cami. Thanks a lot that was some great info..I really appreciate it.


you're most welcome. anytime.


----------

